# www.professorf.club



## pfwin (Jun 17, 2021)

*www.professorf.club*

To start our cooperation and earn money from betting you will have to pay a small amount of 50 Euro for 10 picks subscription.

*What you will get from your 10 Picks subscription?*

With the help of the information, newspapers, insiders, computers and many other sources that were specialized in time, you  will receive 10 tips that will be more knowledgeable than the bookmaker who sets the initial odds. 

All payments methods are accepted, all you will have to do is contact email: *contact@professorf.club* or by watsapp button that you will see available non stop on the website and provide the payment method you will want to use.

*10 Picks cost: 50 Euro

Payments accepted: Skrill, Neteller, Paypal, Bank Transfer, Bitcoin, Ripple, Crypto, Visa Card, Mastercard.

Contact to ask for details: contact@professorf.club

Requirements:*


Punter will receive just pregames picks, just from football, picks will be more knowledgeable than the bookmaker who sets the initial odds. 
Odds average: 2,00 
Average success rate: 74%
Picks to be delivered with at least 6 hours before start 
During the 50 euro subscription, each punter must acquire at least 22% Yield and ROI, if not, he will receive another 10 free picks.
Moneyback in case of ending his 10 picks subscription without profit, punter will receive his moneyback in up to 15 days since the moment of his pack was ended. 
All picks are delivered by Email: contact@professorf.club or Watsapp, with an annoucement as well sent so the punter will be noticed about the moment he will receive his pick.
We will start our cooperation and increase your bank and budget and start make lots of money from betting.
You will find my picks and website available in lots of genuinely third party verication websites.


----------



## Sylwio79 (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyone playing picks, real stats?


----------



## pfwin (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello bro, my picks are verified by Blogabet.

professorf.blogabet.com


----------



## pfwin (Jun 20, 2021)

At the moment I have 24 wins from last 26 picks to my premium picks.


----------



## Sylwio79 (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## pfwin (Jun 20, 2021)

Anytime mate, for other info please feel free to contact me to my email: contact@professorf.club


----------

